# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some Poetry

## AltamontWolfe

This is my favorite of the poems I've written, so I thought I might share it:

*If winter would*

If winter would
             last,
waywithered poppies would lie
silenced, their petals so
softnsmooth would wither
through the freezing of the hither and
thither of the s                                                                                               

                              n



               o

                                   wfall pillows, smother
those seductive angelsongs,
and ourselves too-
we are lost in the flurry
the singsong, the hardrock
fury of soundsurounding
Sixteen-

our Spring

----------

